# What fish do you think will be best for me?



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

I want glowlight tetras, and two giant dnios, what do you think will be best for me?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

what size tank do you have? What other fish do you have in the tank? TEll us about your tank right now so we can help you


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What happened to the other fish?Did you clear the ich yet?I dont suggest any fish until you get the diseases under control.Also I think the money would be better spent on medications than to buy more fish.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah, i got the medicine. the ick's looking much better. ten gallons


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't need anymore fish period


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

i know, i meant for christmas


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

Are you saying you are getting another tank for Christmas, and you are wondering what fish you should put in it? What size tank would that be? Are you putting in real plants or plastic?


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

no, at least i don't think so, if i do, then i will try to figure out what fish i will put in it


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

my old cardinal tetra disappeared, though. don't know what happened. probably died and the other fish ate him? i have no idea.


----------



## manosa0429 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just had to separate 3 giant danios in a community 29 gallon tank. They need space. They were hyper to the point of distraction, all my fish were nervous, and when any fish was in the way (especially my guppies) the giant danio attacked. I will never get a giant danio without a huge (over 50 gallon) tank.


----------

